# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  περιστερωνες εγκαταστασεις

## n-i-k-o-s

ανοιγω φιλοι μου αυτο το θεμα οπου θα σας διχνω εγκαταστασεις για περιστερια απο ελλαδα και απο εξωτερικο.καθος και εκτροφεις απο ελλαδα.διτε μερικες απο εξωτερικο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω δειτε παραδοσιακους περιστερωνες απο την τηνο.

----------


## xXx

Νικόλα σε ευχαριστούμε που ομορφαίνεις το φόρουμ μας με τις γνώσεις και τα στοιχεία που παραθέτεις   ::

----------


## jk21

ομολογω ισως δημιουργει την καλυτερη διαδικτυακη βαση για τα περιστερια .δεν εχουν γραφτει αλλου τοσα πολλα ! σε ευχαριστουμε   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ομολογω ισως δημιουργει την καλυτερη διαδικτυακη βαση για τα περιστερια .δεν εχουν γραφτει αλλου τοσα πολλα ! σε ευχαριστουμε


Θα το ξαναπώ και εγώ.Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο δεν έχω βρει αλλού τόσα πολλά για τα περιστέρια.Respect.

----------


## douke-soula

σε ευχαριστουμε Νικο που μοιραζεσαι τις γνωσεις σου μαζι μας
(σημερα το μεσημερι στην εκπομπη της ΝΕΤ μενουμε Ελλαδα
ειχε ρεπορταζ και περιηγησεις απο περιστερωνες της Τηνου)

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι μου σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.στο ιντερνετ που εχω μπει και γραφω σε διαφορα φορουμ ο στοχος μου ειναι ενας.απο οτι καταλαβατε ειμαι ενας χομπυστας απο την θεσσαλονικη.θελω ο κοσμος να μαθει και να κατανωιση τα περιστερια.οι περισοτεροι τα βλεπουν σαν παρασιτα του ουρανου.αν ο κοσμος κατανοιση τα περιστερια θα καταλαβη οτι εμεις δημιουργουμε πιο πολα προβληματα σε αυτα παρα αυτα σε μας.θελω το χομπυ που εχω να το διξω και να το μεταδοσω και σε αλους ανθρωπους.και πανο απο ολα τα λατρευω.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας δειχνω αλον εναν γνωστο μου εκτροφεα με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.ειναι ο ανθρωπος που βγαζει τα αποτελεσματα των αγωνων.τον επισκευτικα στο παρελθον τοτε που ξεκινουσα και ειδα της εγκαταστασεις του.λεγετε παντελιδης νικος.ειναι ενας εκτροφεας που αχολιτε πολα χρονια με τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια και η συμβουλες που με εδωσε μου ηταν χρησημες στο μελον οσο αφορα απο εγκαταστασεις.γιατι φιλοι μου και γω ακομα μαθενω.θα σας δειξω φωτο απο της εγκαταστασεις του.εχει και πολυ καλα περιστερια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και εδω ειναι η σελιδα που ανακηνονη τα αποτελεσματα των αγωνων βορειου ελλαδας.συντονηστης και υπευθηνος ειναι ο κυριος παντελιδης.www.apotelesmata.webs.com

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο τελικα εισαι καθηγητης στα περιστερια. Μου κολησες κι εμενα το μικροβιο, και σε λιγο ξεκιναω και εγω με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια. Και μ αυτα που γραφεις βλεπω να ακολουθησουν κι αλλοι φιλοι.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας δειχνω εναν ακομα εκτροφεα ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων.ειναι απο το κιλκις.λεγετε σερακης παναγιωτης.οταν εψαχνα στην αρχη να βρω καλα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια με προτηναν αυτον τον εκτροφεα.πηγα στης εγκαταστασεις του και τον βρηκα.γνωριστηκαμε και μηλησαμε για την αρχη τοτε που εκανα με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.με εδωσε 5 ταχυδρομακια(αυτα που σημερα πεταω εχει και ενα δικω του.αυτο ερχετε παντα πρωτο δικο του γιαβρη ειναι που πηρα)για να ξεκινησω.προσοπηκη μου γνωμη, μεχρη σημερα οσους εκτροφεις επισκευτικα αυτος εχει  τα κορυφεα περιστερια.σας δειχνω φωτο απο της εγκαταστασεις του.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας δειχνω εναν ακομα εκτροφεα.ασχωλιτε με ποστες.στο παρελθον ειχε και ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.ειναι ο κυριος γιαβρης.στο παρελθον το επαγκελμα του ηταν οδηγος.εκανε ταξιδια σε ολη την ευρωπη.αφηνε περιστερια απο ουγγαρια,γερμανια,ιταλια.κ.  α.τωρα μεγαλος πια σε ηλικια ασχωλιτε μονο με ποστες.με ελεγε ιστοριες που τοτε που αφηνε περιστερια εστελνε μηνυματα στην γηναικα του.ακουγετε ρωμαντικο και προτοτυπο.που κινητα τοτε.με γνωριζει απο μικρο παιδι.οταν εμαθε οτι θελω να ασχωλιθω ξανα με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια πηγε σε φιλους του εκτροφεις και με εφερε αρκετα περιστερια καλα.σας δειχνω φωτο απο της εγκαταστασεις του.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο εκανα καποιες τροποποιησεις στο κουμασι. Πρωτον εβγαλα τις ξυλινες φωλιες, και τις αντικατεστησα με πλστικα πιατα. Επισης προσθεσα ενα παρτερι μπροστα με σιτα για να βλεπουν καλα τον εξωτερικο χωρο τα μικρα, εν οψει αφιξης σε λιγο των μικρων ταχυδρομων. Απο εκει τα μικρα παρατηρουν τον εξωτερικο χωρο , και οταν φα βγουν εξω και πεταξουν θα γνωριζουν το κουμασι τους. Στελνω φωτο να παρεις μια εικονα.

----------


## pedrogall

Κι αλλη

----------


## pedrogall

Κι αλλη με τα περιστερια μεσα.

----------


## pedrogall

Κι αλλη μια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σωστος.τελια ειναι.

----------

